# JD tractor pushing wet snow



## Duramax Plower (Mar 31, 2009)

]10 inch snowfall Rogers MN


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Link not working.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And???????????????????????????


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Listen to that thing sing. The video is too short.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Banksy;1568107 said:


> Listen to that thing sing. The video is too short.


Yea....op owe's me a new set of headphone...haha.

Is that just a box plow on the 3pt? Thats gotta give you a swore neck.


----------



## Duramax Plower (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats the difference what way your pushing, you still look back, The seat turns 180 each way


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

wow that is a nice tractor! I think i could hear my truck whimper in defeat a little. 

I like that 3pt set-up. A lot cheaper then but a blade and carriage on the front. Much more bullet proof then putting a box on the arms.


----------



## Duramax Plower (Mar 31, 2009)

we used to push off the front to many broken parts and twitsted metal, not one problem since we switched to 3 pt three years ago


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Duramax Plower;1568288 said:


> we used to push off the front to many broken parts and twitsted metal, not one problem since we switched to 3 pt three years ago


You didn't have the right harness then. Really nice tractor though.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Duramax Plower;1568273 said:


> Whats the difference what way your pushing, you still look back, The seat turns 180 each way


One thing about pushing instead of backing is you'll have more traction.


----------

